# Favorite fly line for those 3wt rods?



## flyfisher117

Just looking for oppinions on fly line for a 7'6" 3wt fly rod. Fast action if it would help you choose. Cant say weather ill be fishing more drys or nymphs but im guessing nymphs just for the fact that I enjoy them a bit more. Although I need to start fishing drys more often.

Price wise Lets keep it less than $80 not figuring backing.

I was leaning towards this:

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...793480;cat104721480;cat104338980;cat105553080

Only thing im not sure about is the "streamlined" loop, will it hold up? I usually just attach one of those Corland Slip on leader loops but wouldnt mind trying one of these already built in ones. Just looking for oppinions


----------



## wyogoob

My buddy and some of the guys in the local TU use that line. I have cast his outfit a time or two below the "Da Dam". It's pretty good in cold weather. I think he cut the loop off. The loops hold up fine, especially if you just tie leader material on versus swapping out tapered leaders. 

I use Rio Grand and Orvis Wonderline on my newer (and faster) graphite 3 wts. The Wonderline isn't very good in cold weather.

On my older (and softer action) 3 and 4 wt rods I use the Wulff Triangle Taper WF line. It casts like a DT. It's cheaper than the Scientific Anglers and came in white. I like a white line. I don't think the Wulff Triangler Taper is very popular around here and they quit making the small stream WT in white.


blah, blah, blah

have fun


----------



## flyfisher117

The only Line I have experience with this the Cabelas brand Prestige Plus and regular Prestige. Havent used the Prestige becuase its on my 8wt that never gets fished but the prestige plus is on my 5 wt. Its also my first fly rod so I dont have any other experiences but so far it floats and catches fish.

Cabelas just release their new Prestige Premier (spelling?) And they claim its made to load modern fast action rods better. Is it worth saving the $10 to be a test subject Or should I just play it safe and buy the Scientific Anglers?

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...793480;cat104721480;cat104338980;cat105553080


----------



## martymcfly73

Look up Allen flyfishing online. They have some good lines for great prices. They are based in WA. I got a 3 wt on clearance this summer for 10 bucks. Pretty good quality too.


----------



## flyfisher117

$22 for a double taper line, might be worth a try. some of the guys over on North American Fly fish forum claim its as good as their SA so maybe ill have to try it.


----------



## kochanut

martymcfly73 said:


> Look up Allen flyfishing online. They have some good lines for great prices. They are based in WA. I got a 3 wt on clearance this summer for 10 bucks. Pretty good quality too.


this! cant go wrong with it on a 3 weight


----------



## martymcfly73

I've had good luck with them. Plus everytime I've ordered from them they include a bunch of free stuff like hooks, etc.


----------



## flyfisher117

Double taper or weight forward? Ive read a few articles and I just get flat out confused. Double taper sounds like it will roll cast out past 45 feet better but Weight forward sounds a bit more wind resistant.

If i can I wouldnt mind saving the whopping $10 on a DT if it wont perform any different than a WF.


----------



## martymcfly73

flyfisher117 said:


> Double taper or weight forward? Ive read a few articles and I just get flat out confused. Double taper sounds like it will roll cast out past 45 feet better but Weight forward sounds a bit more wind resistant.
> 
> If i can I wouldnt mind saving the whopping $10 on a DT if it wont perform any different than a WF.


I personally prefer double taper. Its like two lines in one. Switch ends when one gets old. I have both and prefer DT. JMHO.


----------



## flyfisher117

Other than having two ends to use up casting and fishing wise what do you notice that is different?

One page I looked at said the Double Taper excells in moving water and if thats the case it would probably be the better option for me since the rod will be used on spring creeks and similar. 

Oh and Their fly boxes are fairly cheap, might have to pick one up to try


----------



## martymcfly73

I can't tell the difference. But that's just me. I have both.


----------



## flyfisher117

Well I just placed my order for a green 3wt DT line from Allen backing is on its way from cabelas... now i just need to finish building this rod! =D


----------



## cpierce

I prefer the double taper on my 3wt. It seems to roll cast better and does great on small streams. If the wind is heavy you need a heavier wt rod than the 3wt. It will do ok in the wind, but if you know it is going to be really windy take a 4 or 5wt instead.


----------

